# Hydraulic Steering Upgrade



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Its like power steering for your boat.

Fairly easy to install. Hardest part is filling the hydraulic system, and bleeding the air out of the cylinder.

Every now and then you may see a used helm or cylinder for sale, but rarely will you see the hoses.

Buying the package new will probably be your better option
https://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/bpd/d/new-baystar-hydraulic/6416768641.html


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Seastar/Baystar for sure. It’s not difficult to install just be carefull after you install it not to pinch a hose or break a fitting when testing the tilt/trim. Been there, done that!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I have SeaStar and no complaints whatsoever, definitely recommend it. We had to bleed it and redo all the hydraulic fluid a month ago but other than that it has been great (major difference in steering after bleeding).

Good luck with the search.


----------

